# Skinny Guy?s Guide to Getting Six-Pack Abs



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The title of this article is a little ironic, isn’t it? Since when did skinny guys have a hard time getting a six-pack? Are not all skinny guys like 2.1% body fat and less than 150 pounds soaking wet? Why in the world would a skinny guy need an article on how to get a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

